
Instagram Has an Animal Abuse Problem - mtgentry
https://medium.com/@mtgentry81/instagram-has-an-animal-abuse-problem-ff59027142
======
itaris
I wonder what incentive causes Instagram to remove pornography so
aggressively, while ignoring gore/animal cruelty?

~~~
mtgentry
My fiancé said something interesting - that the results mirror Americans
appetite for violence, and shyness about pornography

